
Covid-19 Can Damage the Brain - mitchbob
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02599-5
======
gdevenyi
I had in late February, what an antibody test much later confirmed, was a mild
COVID case, before any of the lockdown. Almost a month later I had
neurological symptoms, left side numbness which sent me to the ER for an MRI
and neurological workup. Nothing of note was "found" and it resolved itself,
but fuck was it scary for a healthy 30-something. I didn't learn until a month
after that that I had COVID and put together all the pieces of what had
happened.

------
matbilodeau
Yeah it's like massospora and other "zombie" fungi. Once it gets into your
brain, you feel the need to join mass protests and invoke your individual
liberty to not wear a mask. Then it spreads to the other tinfoil hats
accompanying you just to get out of their homes and see people.

------
1nikoalvin1
How accurate is this?

~~~
GuB-42
The article is pretty vague.

It is another item in the long list of uncommon effects of Covid-19. They
admit they don't know much about it but it is worth investigating.

------
leahshule56
That was a pretty scary read!

------
noncoml
It apparently damages the brain before you even catch it. No other way to
explain all these COVID deniers and anti-mask protestors.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive and/or flamebait comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
anoncake
> at least 0.04% of people with SARS and in 0.2% of those with MERS

Neglible.

